# Black Duck Brewery & Bar Port Macquarie



## Bribie G (18/9/14)

Well there went my Sober September.

Easy to find, just off Lake Road and round the corner. _Everything_ in Port that isn't in the town centre is either on or just off Lake Road. :unsure:


Fairly standard Brewery in an industrial shed with a blackboard bar and trestle tables and stools. As I was driving I only had room for a couple. They serve middies, $4 for the standard strength beers, $5 for the headbangers, that equates to $6 plus for a schooner if they had them, not bad value.

The English Bitter was pleasant, perhaps a little bitter for style. The IPA a good middle of the road brew but could have benefited from more malt. Both nicely clean and good quaffing. Note the brewery dog in tummy tickling mode.

Had a wee chat with brewer, the ales are fermented at 20 using kitchen rubber gloves as "airlocks"... glove up, fermenting proceeds, glove down fermentation finished. 











Ed: better resolution blackboard


----------



## philmud (18/9/14)

That dog looks cooked. Do these people hold a valid RSA?


----------



## Motabika (18/9/14)

Stopped there recently on the way back from Port Stephens, that dog is awesome. Had the plougmans platter for lunch and tried there beers, very reasonable prices. Standouts were the Indian runner ipa and the Phoenix stout. Highly recommend a visit, and just up the road from The Little Brewing co


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/14)

How big is that dog!!!
Mrs sp0rk looked tiny next to it (Note:, Mrs sp0rk is 6' 2")
I hope you checked out little Brewing Co while you were there as well?


----------



## Motabika (18/9/14)




----------



## Pistol (18/9/14)

Been there a couple of times, top bloke and nice dog Murphy from memory, the Phoenix stout is there best beer by far IMO.


----------



## spog (19/9/14)

Bribie G said:


> Well there went my Sober September.
> 
> Easy to find, just off Lake Road and round the corner. _Everything_ in Port that isn't in the town centre is either on or just off Lake Road. :unsure:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bribie,I will be in Port Mac the week after next and am looking forward to trying the local brews.
Anyone got recommendations for the Little Brewing Co beers ?
Cheers....spog...


----------



## sp0rk (19/9/14)

spog said:


> Thanks Bribie,I will be in Port Mac the week after next and am looking forward to trying the local brews.
> Anyone got recommendations for the Little Brewing Co beers ?
> Cheers....spog...


All of them...
They've only got 4 taps
I was there not long ago and they had a pallet of their Dubbel 12 packs at 50% off because they were over carbonated
The ones I've opened so far haven't really been that over carbonated (touch wood)


----------



## Cocko (19/9/14)

It is a shame Pete's logo never flew :http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/47757-graphic-designers-i-need-a-logo/?p=678279


----------



## GABBA110360 (19/9/14)

*had a visit there at easter .*
*took a bit of a liking to sylva bullet .*
*bought a mixed carton home and still using the stubbies *
*cheers*
*ken*


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/14)

spog said:


> Thanks Bribie,I will be in Port Mac the week after next and am looking forward to trying the local brews.
> Anyone got recommendations for the Little Brewing Co beers ?
> Cheers....spog...


How are you travelling? If you are on wheels and looking round the district, we're only ten mins off the highway at Old Bar Beach :super:


----------



## spog (2/10/14)

visited the Black Duck Brewery today,nice setup nice beers,i tried a tasting paddle of 4 then 2 glasses,bought one of each to take with me but am planning on going back before i leave on Monday.
had a chat with the owner,snapped a pic or 2 for my collection,i recommend the establishment to anyone considering a visit.
off to the Little Brewing Co tomorrow .

definitely going back before i leave as my future son in law is now drinking what i got today and some of them i haven't yet tried myself !
ahh any excuse is a good one !
cheers...spog....


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/6/15)

Up in Port Macquarie for a wedding, hoping to check this place out today. Seems to have some good reviews!

Pity little brewing company isn't open today as well.


----------



## BDD (5/3/16)

Stopped in there in November last year on holiday. Nice little spot. Could definitely see myself having quite a few beers there if i was a local.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/4/16)

Father-in-law recently moved to Kendall, NSW (it's near Kew, really) so we packed up the family truckster and went on a road trip to visit over Easter.
In a true Easter miracle Black Duck Brewery was open on Good Friday so with SWMBO behind the wheel and the kids left with the grandparents we went along and (I) enjoyed a few drinks.

Murphy the giant dog is still there and getting pretty grey around the muzzle. He has a hard life obviously, his routine went something like this:
1. Flop down onto bed with a big sigh
2. Snooze for a few minutes
3. Get up, wander around for a few minutes getting a scratch and plenty of attention from every punter in the joint
4. Repeat

Beers were good, it wasn't too crowded. Well worth a visit. The only thing I'd change would be the glass size...pots empty way too fast.


----------



## mialee (9/4/16)

Can I suggest that the next AHB member that frequents this brewery mentions that Phil from Frankston has sent them and with any luck, you'll be granted a special 50 litre keg to take home as a traveler.
Best of luck.


----------



## spog (9/4/16)

mialee said:


> Can I suggest that the next AHB member that frequents this brewery mentions that Phil from Frankston has sent them and with any luck, you'll be granted a special 50 litre keg to take home as a traveler.
> Best of luck.


I like Port Mac and the 2 breweries there are tops and produce bloody good brews,but I'm now too far away so can you arrange it for me....please. the delivery address is......


----------



## spog (9/4/16)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Father-in-law recently moved to Kendall, NSW (it's near Kew, really) so we packed up the family truckster and went on a road trip to visit over Easter.
> In a true Easter miracle Black Duck Brewery was open on Good Friday so with SWMBO behind the wheel and the kids left with the grandparents we went along and (I) enjoyed a few drinks.
> 
> Murphy the giant dog is still there and getting pretty grey around the muzzle. He has a hard life obviously, his routine went something like this:
> ...


Ahh memories.


----------



## Dozer71 (9/4/16)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


>


Just like my brewery, With a golden lab doing the same thing and a 40L Crown urn and old fridge instead of those lovely vessels.


----------

